# New Kayak line



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

https://addictedkayaks.com/products#76879060-6be7-480b-9df6-1d49314ea7db


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a nice boat for a decent price.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

stickman1978 said:


> Looks like a nice boat for a decent price.


Nice indeed! It looks like the profusion system is like Hobie's. I might take a closer look at them this summer. I am hoping to sell my Native Ultimate FX12 by then.


----------

